# Things to keep in your car....



## Jake L

Just in case.... Please feel free to build the list! 

- Tissues and/or paper towels

- Plastic bags preferrably without any holes at the bottom

- Small denomination cash change in wallet just in case you get a generous guy/gal but have to break a bill

- Breath mints/gum


----------



## anexfanatic

Jake L said:


> Just in case.... Please feel free to build the list!
> 
> - Tissues and/or paper towels
> 
> - Plastic bags preferrably without any holes at the bottom
> 
> - Small denomination cash change in wallet just in case you get a generous guy/gal but have to break a bill
> 
> - Breath mints/gum


I would advise you against keeping gum because pax can leave chewed gum and wrappers in really awkward places in your car because some of them just don't care.

I keep cold bottled water in a small lunchbox-type of cooler in my trunk space (it carries about 4-5 extra bottles when I run out of the 2 that I keep in a small lunch bag in the front seat). I also have the dollar store brand of brown paper bags tucked away in the front passenger's side pocket on the door just in case of a clean-up in aisle 6 situation.


----------



## uberdriver

Some Uber drivers are concerned that they may get into an accident and then their car door may be stucked closed, so they carry a hammer. Just in case.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Maglite anyone? All the years I drove an ambulance, my trusty maglite was always within arm's reach.


----------



## uberdriver

Jay2dresq said:


> Maglite anyone? All the years I drove an ambulance, my trusty maglite was always within arm's reach.


Too bad Maglites are now mostly LED and only need a couple of AA batteries. I liked the old type better, they were a multipurpose device.


----------



## Jay2dresq

I have a 2D full size LED maglite I keep in the driver's door pocket of whatever vehicle I'm currently driving.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006VCQCUS/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Elmoooy

I carry a small box cutter and hide it pretty well in my car, for protection of course.


----------



## LAuberX

In your shirt pocket, always carry tip change. 5 ones, 3 fives, one ten at a minimum.

Having quick access to change makes it look like tips are common.


----------



## Jay2dresq

That's the beauty of a Maglite. You can use it as a hammer, a weapon, or a flashlight. If anyone asks, its "just a flashlight"


----------



## ZDriver101

For me, I always have a tissue, plastic bags and candies or chips.


----------



## LiQQuid

NowYou have to upload the picture of your hammer On the Uber Dashboard


----------



## suewho

Glass nail file, for filing nails while waiting of course.


----------



## mattvuberx

John W said:


> Really?
> With recent developments in San Francisco, with an UBER driver, his passenger and a hammer. Wouldn't suggest carrying a hammer..


Obviously doesn't understand humor.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

treat tray is loaded. tissues, hand lotion, hand sanitizer, sugarless hard candy - pepperment, lunds - comb, tooth brush, axe body spray, package gum, bottled water, wipes, pens, NO CHIPS or food of any kind, shampoo. (all travel sizes to give to passengers)


----------



## Jay2dresq

Shampoo? Are they going to wash their hair in your back seat with the bottled water?


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Water tissues. Floor mats are permanently tucked under the front seats. Oh speaking of my back seat I better go find soneobe to put in it!


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Tip jar !


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

Jay, Shampoo comes in small travel bottles for those who have lost their luggage or simply forgot it. It's just there for those that might need it, and it doesn't take much room. So, why the snarky response?


----------



## UberOKC

My necessities when I sign on are....

1.) My dedicated GPS (Garmin 52lm) has saved my butt several times. Plus it can be used via voice command. I have it mounted to the plastic on my center console. I don't like my phone or GPS mounted to the windshield.
2.) My personal cell phone (I use the 4s supplied by Uber for being ping'd). This way my cell phone is yet another navigational backup and I often use some helpful apps on my personal phone. I have it suction cup'd to another Garmin sandbag holder sitting on my arm rest.
3.) AC/DC multiplug tucked into the front passenger seat - facing backwards for rear passenger seat use. I chose one with AC, DC and USB plugs. I also made sure it had its own glowing light. Makes it so passengers can see it, but most importantly to me it keeps them illuminated so I can see them in my rearview mirror.
4.) I have two cabin lights standard in my car (Hybrid). I keep the front one in the 'off' position and the rear one in the 'on when door is open' position. Lights up my passengers but doesn't both me or blind me dozens of times a night.
5.) I keep a small cooler in front of my center console that has backup small water bottles for passenger use and some healthy snacks for me (fruit mostly) as its hard to keep eating healthy on the road.
6.) I place one bottle of water in the rear center cup holder.
7.) I have a headrest mounted purse hook attached to the back side of the front passenger seat. I find many passengers like putting their purse or other hanging bags on it.
8.) I have oversized heavy duty floor mats all around for dirty shoes, water, etc.
9.) I have a small print out that I print every week that has the fun events going on in the area and my top restaurant recommendations.
10.) I have two glove boxes in my car and center console storage. In one of those I keep some gum, mints, aspirin, small packs of Kleenex, hand sanitizer, a couple of extra pens and small notepad, small flashlight, and extra USB cables that work for most cell phones. I also keep dedicated vomit bags and a few plastic trash bags.
11.) In my trunk hidden storage I keep a spray bottle of car detail (for quick exterior touchups), a spray bottle of interior spray for plastic parts, a window sprayer with squeegee, a bottle of spray Frebreze, seat covers in case someone is really dirty or has a glittery costume on and an assortment of rags.
12.) under my seat is an oversized umbrella for when I need to assist a passenger. I also keep an oversized folding windshield sunscreen for when I'm parked for awhile.

Within my personal cell phone I make sure I have the following apps....

1.) Our local airport's app - it tracks all incoming and outgoing flights. Great to know when you should head to the airport.
2.) I routinely look for whatever new rideshare supplemental apps are new - apps that claim to help rideshare riders or drivers. I like to test them when I'm working to see if they really are any good. Mostly because passengers will ask.
3.) I keep a Twitter list to follow of area events and food truck happenings. I find passengers love this information.
4.) I keep a Twitter list to follow of local and national sports headlines - I'm not a sports person, but I find many of the male passengers will talk sports.
5.) I also usually keep my Emergensee app at the ready. I use the free version. If I run into any problems, I simply press the app and it automatically texts my wife with my GPS location (and follows it) plus opens direct access to my phones video camera and audio. If she can tell there is an emergency I know she will be calling police while I deal with it.


That's all that comes to mind right now.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> Jay, Shampoo comes in small travel bottles for those who have lost their luggage or simply forgot it. It's just there for those that might need it, and it doesn't take much room. So, why the snarky response?


Sorry, didn't mean to come across as snarky. It just seemed to be an odd thing to me. I understand immediate use items such as water, candy, Tylenol, magazines... but the shampoo struck me as odd. Seems to me that shampoo would be something that would be stocked in their hotel bathroom anyway.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uberdriver said:


> Too bad Maglites are now mostly LED and only need a couple of AA batteries. I liked the old type better, they were a multipurpose device.


The new mag lites just aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Jay2dresq

You can still buy the big Maglites. They're LED now, and a set of good alkaline batteries lasts about 60 hours now. I've had the new 2D LED Maglite for a couple years now. A set of batteries lasts me about a year. When I used to be in the ambulance service with the old style halogen Maglites, the batteries might not even last one night if we had a complicated rescue out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jay2dresq said:


> You can still buy the big Maglites. They're LED now, and a set of good alkaline batteries lasts about 60 hours now. I've had the new 2D LED Maglite for a couple years now. A set of batteries lasts me about a year. When I used to be in the ambulance service with the old style halogen Maglites, the batteries might not even last one night if we had a complicated rescue out in the middle of nowhere.


I haven't tried the new maglite big ones. Have a small LED mag in my jacket pocket to assist pax entry into the XL at night. "Watch your step, please" both in and out. Keep the old one handy in the driver door pocket just in case I need a head buster handy.


----------



## Jay2dresq

This is the one I have, and I love it... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maglite-ST2P016-Maglite-Pro-LED-Flashlight/22026520


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jay2dresq said:


> This is the one I have, and I love it... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maglite-ST2P016-Maglite-Pro-LED-Flashlight/22026520


Walmart shill alert! jk


----------



## Jay2dresq

Not really. Earlier in this thread I posted a link to the same flashlight on Amazon. Where did I buy it? Grainger... so it would be written off as a business expense by my accountant


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jay2dresq said:


> Not really. Earlier in this thread I posted a link to the same flashlight on Amazon. Where did I buy it? Grainger... so it would be written off as a business expense by my accountant


How does your accountant classify a blunt attack instrument...?


----------



## DjTim

scrurbscrud said:


> How does your accountant classify a blunt attack instrument...?


I don't know how an accountant would classify it, but people tend to look at it and not **** with you when you pull it out. I have the 6D version (Police version) and the 2D LED (shown above). I've never personally had to pull the 6D version out. The 2D version comes in handy for looking at addresses at night when it's really dark.


----------



## Jay2dresq

My accountant just took it as a flashlight, and pretty much anything on a Grainger invoice is just marked up as a business expense.


----------



## scrurbscrud

DjTim said:


> I don't know how an accountant would classify it, but people tend to look at it and not **** with you when you pull it out. I have the 6D version (Police version) and the 2D LED (shown above). I've never personally had to pull the 6D version out. The 2D version comes in *handy for looking at addresses at night *when it's really dark.


Yeah, a long distance one is on my list. Would prefer a small strong spot light for that though. Most of them are too darn big to have handy in the front area of the vehicle. Haven't found one I like yet. And the distance/readability on the mags doesn't work for me. Too bluish.

Spot light would be particularly handy when dropping off airport visitors at their relatives homes because they aren't really sure of location and the app will sometimes get you just so close, but not always spot on.


----------



## DjTim

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, a long distance one is on my list. Would prefer a small strong spot light for that though. Most of them are too darn big to have handy in the front area of the vehicle. Haven't found one I like yet. And the distance/readability on the mags doesn't work for me. Too bluish.
> 
> Spot light would be particularly handy when dropping off airport visitors at their relatives homes because they aren't really sure of location and the app will sometimes get you just so close, but not always spot on.





scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, a long distance one is on my list. Would prefer a small strong spot light for that though. Most of them are too darn big to have handy in the front area of the vehicle. Haven't found one I like yet. And the distance/readability on the mags doesn't work for me. Too bluish.
> 
> Spot light would be particularly handy when dropping off airport visitors at their relatives homes because they aren't really sure of location and the app will sometimes get you just so close, but not always spot on.


I had a spotlight many years ago. The problem is they will always be thick because they get hot. Even the LED ones are at least 4" to 6" thick. Hard to keep under the seat or somewhere out of the way. It's easier in an SUV with center console storage then a car like mine.


----------



## contactone

My car:
First aid kit
multi-tool
car purposed garbage container
mint/gums
Windex
air freshener(chemical guys new car scent)
paper towels
micro fiber towels
disposable moistened face wipes, great for cleaning myself off after a few hours or for the people that have to step out and puke.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Jake L said:


> Just in case.... Please feel free to build the list!
> 
> - Tissues and/or paper towels
> 
> - Plastic bags preferrably without any holes at the bottom
> 
> - Small denomination cash change in wallet just in case you get a generous guy/gal but have to break a bill
> 
> - Breath mints/gum


GUn


----------



## scrurbscrud

Hey, just a mini update on spot lites. After doing a bit of research I was kind of amazed at how much technology has changed the flashlite/spot lite world. Crazy stuff. I'm not a prepper. Well, a little bit maybe. But a lot of preppers have these.

The two it boiled down to for me were the Thrunite tn12 2014 edition and the Nitecore P12. They throw off over a 1000 lumens and about 950 respectively. The latter has more of a spot light use for city street sign reading. The former will do that, but not quite as intense of a beam. Wider spread on the light for the former.

Both are tiny tiny tiny. Something like 6-8 oz. and less than 6"X1".

Can be used as a blinding weapon as well. Will light up a city block. They are unreal. Several less intense settings for other uses, longer battery power. Youtube has some decent reviews to see what they can do in the dark.

I picked up the Thrunite tn12 2014 on Amazon for under $50. Adding a couple of quality panasonic 18650 rechargeable batteries and a quality charger kept the whole tag under a $100.

Neat tool!


----------



## IbedrivinUX

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=O7LZ2EWU6KCXGKUL


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

I will second the recommendation of NEVER offering gum. Use mints rather than gum! Too many bad experiences with customers leaving that crap unwrapped on my back seat... People are disgusting sometimes.


----------



## getemtheresafely

LAuberX said:


> In your shirt pocket, always carry tip change. 5 ones, 3 fives, one ten at a minimum.


That's the previous three hours worth of wages... (meant as humor but serious)

water
candy
mints
chargers
dc to ac inverter
barf bags


----------



## Jay2dresq

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> I will second the recommendation of NEVER offering gum. Use mints rather than gum! Too many bad experiences with customers leaving that crap unwrapped on my back seat... People are disgusting sometimes.


Yeah, I had a lady ask for gum the other night, I told her I had mints in the rear cupholder. Gum was too hard to get out of the carpet if dropped. She thought about it for a second and then agreed.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Jay2dresq said:


> Yeah, I had a lady ask for gum the other night, I told her I had mints in the rear cupholder. Gum was too hard to get out of the carpet if dropped. She thought about it for a second and then agreed.


I gave 3 pieces of gum one night in the same ride because the riders saw my jaws going at a piece of gum, and what did I find in the floor of my car as well as the door pocket of my car? The gum wrapper and all 3 took their gum with them rather then leaving it stuck some place! I have stopped chewing gum when there are riders in the car.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Jay2dresq said:


> Yeah, I had a lady ask for gum the other night, I told her I had mints in the rear cupholder. Gum was too hard to get out of the carpet if dropped. She thought about it for a second and then agreed.


Peanut butter will make the gum release from the carpet. Its the oil in the peanut butter that releases the gum. Also works great when kids get gum in their hair


----------



## Jay2dresq

Yeah, gum can be removed, but a dropped mint is much easier.


----------



## Auto loader

scrurbscrud said:


> The new mag lites just aren't what they used to be.


I think they're outdated unless you want a club. I like Fenix, Thrunite, Streamlite or Surefire. And dozens of cheaper lites available on Amazon.


----------



## krazydrive

You don't need all that stuff.you seem kinda desperate for tips if you give them all that. when i first started i was giving everbody water, candies, hand sanitizer ,tissues because i thought the more i offer the more tips i get .but then they would leave they're used up tissues in the car, candies would be left behind on the floor eventhough i had a bag for trash, alot of customers don't care about you or your car.remember that.I have almost 2,000 pax pickups in LA and still get tips.NEVER give gum to pax they will leave it in your car! Now All i offer is a charge for any type cell phone, I offer water only to the pax who is paying for the ride and only if they are going more than 10 miles .thats it.just be friendly .


----------



## scrurbscrud

Auto loader said:


> I think they're outdated unless you want a club. I like Fenix, Thrunite, Streamlite or Surefire. And dozens of cheaper lites available on Amazon.


InDEED. I just popped for a Thrunite tn12/2014. Awesome little piece of mandatory equipment for any night driver.


----------



## scrurbscrud

krazydrive said:


> You don't need all that stuff.you seem kinda desperate for tips if you give them all that. when i first started i was giving everbody water, candies, hand sanitizer ,tissues because i thought the more i offer the more tips i get .but then they would leave they're used up tissues in the car, candies would be left behind on the floor eventhough i had a bag for trash, alot of customers don't care about you or your car.remember that.I have almost 2,000 pax pickups in LA and still get tips.NEVER give gum to pax they will leave it in your car! Now All i offer is a charge for any type cell phone, *I offer water only to the pax who is paying for the ride and only if they are going more than 10 miles .thats it.just be friendly *.


That's pretty much where it lands. If yer gonna spend some time in the vehicle with them may as well make the social best of it.


----------



## Badbeat

OMG!



UberOKC said:


> My necessities when I sign on are....
> 
> 1.) My dedicated GPS (Garmin 52lm) has saved my butt several times. Plus it can be used via voice command. I have it mounted to the plastic on my center console. I don't like my phone or GPS mounted to the windshield.
> 2.) My personal cell phone (I use the 4s supplied by Uber for being ping'd). This way my cell phone is yet another navigational backup and I often use some helpful apps on my personal phone. I have it suction cup'd to another Garmin sandbag holder sitting on my arm rest.
> 3.) AC/DC multiplug tucked into the front passenger seat - facing backwards for rear passenger seat use. I chose one with AC, DC and USB plugs. I also made sure it had its own glowing light. Makes it so passengers can see it, but most importantly to me it keeps them illuminated so I can see them in my rearview mirror.
> 4.) I have two cabin lights standard in my car (Hybrid). I keep the front one in the 'off' position and the rear one in the 'on when door is open' position. Lights up my passengers but doesn't both me or blind me dozens of times a night.
> 5.) I keep a small cooler in front of my center console that has backup small water bottles for passenger use and some healthy snacks for me (fruit mostly) as its hard to keep eating healthy on the road.
> 6.) I place one bottle of water in the rear center cup holder.
> 7.) I have a headrest mounted purse hook attached to the back side of the front passenger seat. I find many passengers like putting their purse or other hanging bags on it.
> 8.) I have oversized heavy duty floor mats all around for dirty shoes, water, etc.
> 9.) I have a small print out that I print every week that has the fun events going on in the area and my top restaurant recommendations.
> 10.) I have two glove boxes in my car and center console storage. In one of those I keep some gum, mints, aspirin, small packs of Kleenex, hand sanitizer, a couple of extra pens and small notepad, small flashlight, and extra USB cables that work for most cell phones. I also keep dedicated vomit bags and a few plastic trash bags.
> 11.) In my trunk hidden storage I keep a spray bottle of car detail (for quick exterior touchups), a spray bottle of interior spray for plastic parts, a window sprayer with squeegee, a bottle of spray Frebreze, seat covers in case someone is really dirty or has a glittery costume on and an assortment of rags.
> 12.) under my seat is an oversized umbrella for when I need to assist a passenger. I also keep an oversized folding windshield sunscreen for when I'm parked for awhile.
> 
> Within my personal cell phone I make sure I have the following apps....
> 
> 1.) Our local airport's app - it tracks all incoming and outgoing flights. Great to know when you should head to the airport.
> 2.) I routinely look for whatever new rideshare supplemental apps are new - apps that claim to help rideshare riders or drivers. I like to test them when I'm working to see if they really are any good. Mostly because passengers will ask.
> 3.) I keep a Twitter list to follow of area events and food truck happenings. I find passengers love this information.
> 4.) I keep a Twitter list to follow of local and national sports headlines - I'm not a sports person, but I find many of the male passengers will talk sports.
> 5.) I also usually keep my Emergensee app at the ready. I use the free version. If I run into any problems, I simply press the app and it automatically texts my wife with my GPS location (and follows it) plus opens direct access to my phones video camera and audio. If she can tell there is an emergency I know she will be calling police while I deal with it.
> 
> That's all that comes to mind right now.


----------



## Chris Dee

I haven't bought anything extra at all... nothing. Nobody asks for squat and if anything they borrow my iPhone charging cable and want to listen to music. Wow... is any of it really necessary? They are paying for a ride, just a ride.
I drove a limo on the side and used to transport to and from the NYC airports, these rides ranged from 45 minutes to two hours, we carried nothing in the cars and no one asked for anything. They where Lincoln limousines, stretched to seat 8 or 9 persons, televisions that no one ever watched and a stereo that no one ever used and most of all two dividers, glass and solid, I always had the glass up and just put it down if the customer asks. I just can't see spending anymore money unless it's really necessary.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver

Chris Dee said:


> I haven't bought anything extra at all... nothing. Nobody asks for squat and if anything they borrow my iPhone charging cable and want to listen to music. Wow... is any of it really necessary? They are paying for a ride, just a ride.
> I drove a limo on the side and used to transport to and from the NYC airports, these rides ranged from 45 minutes to two hours, we carried nothing in the cars and no one asked for anything. They where Lincoln limousines, stretched to seat 8 or 9 persons, televisions that no one ever watched and a stereo that no one ever used and most of all two dividers, glass and solid, I always had the glass up and just put it down if the customer asks. I just can't see spending anymore money unless it's really necessary.


With that kind of attitude, you will never make it into the Elite Uber Drivers Club.


----------



## Chris Dee

Hmmmm, "Elite Uber Drivers Club".... I am scared to ask..


----------



## UberOKC

Chris Dee said:


> I haven't bought anything extra at all... nothing. Nobody asks for squat and if anything they borrow my iPhone charging cable and want to listen to music. Wow... is any of it really necessary? They are paying for a ride, just a ride.
> I drove a limo on the side and used to transport to and from the NYC airports, these rides ranged from 45 minutes to two hours, we carried nothing in the cars and no one asked for anything. They where Lincoln limousines, stretched to seat 8 or 9 persons, televisions that no one ever watched and a stereo that no one ever used and most of all two dividers, glass and solid, I always had the glass up and just put it down if the customer asks. I just can't see spending anymore money unless it's really necessary.


I justify it because virtually all of my tips come from passengers who remark that they like the extra things I do. It separates the experience from ones your passengers apparently have IMO.

Gave a girl an aspirin and a stick of gum the other day and it directly resulted in a $10 tip.

But, I still really enjoy my job.


----------



## Badbeat

UberOKC said:


> I justify it because virtually all of my tips come from passengers who remark that they like the extra things I do. It separates the experience from ones your passengers apparently have IMO.
> 
> Gave a girl an aspirin and a stick of gum the other day and it directly resulted in a $10 tip.
> 
> But, I still really enjoy my job.


Are you licensed healthcare provider?


----------



## Fauxknight

Flashlight - I'm not a fan of bulky maglights, I use a security style flashlight with the glass breaker edges and the like. Expensive and have to buy the batteries in bulk to get a decent deal, but packs the light and utility of a maglight in a much smaller package...and yes it's still a fairly dangerous weapon.

Fire extinguisher.
Kitty litter and small shovel - winter in the Midwest.
Change for a $20.
Dash cam.
Back up GPS system, when the other one just has no clue, not as big of an issue since I switched to an Android.
Aux cable.
Various charging cables.
12v to USB adaptor with 2.1 amp port.
Sidearm, usually on me unless I have to run into a bank, post office, or other place it is illegal to carry.
Book or iPad for downtime entertainment.
Hat - I don't usually wear a hat, but it makes a good night mask for when it gets really boring.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> treat tray is loaded. tissues, hand lotion, hand sanitizer, sugarless hard candy - pepperment, lunds - comb, tooth brush, axe body spray, package gum, bottled water, wipes, pens, NO CHIPS or food of any kind, shampoo. (all travel sizes to give to passengers)


No Vagisil? 
What a cheapskate.


----------



## axs

I always have a tissue, plastic bags and candies or chips.


----------



## Casandria

Where do you guys keep all this stuff? I tried keeping tissues, left-over Christmas candy, hand sanitizer and wipes in a basket in the car, but no one was interested and I kept having to move it from the front to the back depending on where a pax wanted to sit and if you have a full car, there's no place for it.


----------



## willb8907

UberOKC said:


> My necessities when I sign on are....
> 
> 1.) My dedicated GPS (Garmin 52lm) has saved my butt several times. Plus it can be used via voice command. I have it mounted to the plastic on my center console. I don't like my phone or GPS mounted to the windshield.
> 2.) My personal cell phone (I use the 4s supplied by Uber for being ping'd). This way my cell phone is yet another navigational backup and I often use some helpful apps on my personal phone. I have it suction cup'd to another Garmin sandbag holder sitting on my arm rest.
> 3.) AC/DC multiplug tucked into the front passenger seat - facing backwards for rear passenger seat use. I chose one with AC, DC and USB plugs. I also made sure it had its own glowing light. Makes it so passengers can see it, but most importantly to me it keeps them illuminated so I can see them in my rearview mirror.
> 4.) I have two cabin lights standard in my car (Hybrid). I keep the front one in the 'off' position and the rear one in the 'on when door is open' position. Lights up my passengers but doesn't both me or blind me dozens of times a night.
> 5.) I keep a small cooler in front of my center console that has backup small water bottles for passenger use and some healthy snacks for me (fruit mostly) as its hard to keep eating healthy on the road.
> 6.) I place one bottle of water in the rear center cup holder.
> 7.) I have a headrest mounted purse hook attached to the back side of the front passenger seat. I find many passengers like putting their purse or other hanging bags on it.
> 8.) I have oversized heavy duty floor mats all around for dirty shoes, water, etc.
> 9.) I have a small print out that I print every week that has the fun events going on in the area and my top restaurant recommendations.
> 10.) I have two glove boxes in my car and center console storage. In one of those I keep some gum, mints, aspirin, small packs of Kleenex, hand sanitizer, a couple of extra pens and small notepad, small flashlight, and extra USB cables that work for most cell phones. I also keep dedicated vomit bags and a few plastic trash bags.
> 11.) In my trunk hidden storage I keep a spray bottle of car detail (for quick exterior touchups), a spray bottle of interior spray for plastic parts, a window sprayer with squeegee, a bottle of spray Frebreze, seat covers in case someone is really dirty or has a glittery costume on and an assortment of rags.
> 12.) under my seat is an oversized umbrella for when I need to assist a passenger. I also keep an oversized folding windshield sunscreen for when I'm parked for awhile.
> 
> Within my personal cell phone I make sure I have the following apps....
> 
> 1.) Our local airport's app - it tracks all incoming and outgoing flights. Great to know when you should head to the airport.
> 2.) I routinely look for whatever new rideshare supplemental apps are new - apps that claim to help rideshare riders or drivers. I like to test them when I'm working to see if they really are any good. Mostly because passengers will ask.
> 3.) I keep a Twitter list to follow of area events and food truck happenings. I find passengers love this information.
> 4.) I keep a Twitter list to follow of local and national sports headlines - I'm not a sports person, but I find many of the male passengers will talk sports.
> 5.) I also usually keep my Emergensee app at the ready. I use the free version. If I run into any problems, I simply press the app and it automatically texts my wife with my GPS location (and follows it) plus opens direct access to my phones video camera and audio. If she can tell there is an emergency I know she will be calling police while I deal with it.
> 
> That's all that comes to mind right now.


This is awesome! I'm going to try some of these for my car.


----------



## Lou W

Preparation-H. Industrial strength.


----------



## BlkGeep

I try to steel a big fruit basket from one of the local hotels each morning, the kind that has like muffins and shit, then I drive around with it in the passenger seat all day offering it like a mobile brunch. I even have a 12 volt toaster for hooking up a bagel or a frozen waffle for your ride to work across the street from your apartment. Was thinking I need an espresso machine, that way they can save on Starbucks and I can absorb the costs on that too. Fry daddy?


----------

